# Ch application automate / macro



## Hervel37 (17 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
Je cherche une application permettant de reproduire l’ensemble des actions à l’intérieur d’une application et de l’exécuter via Siri
En gros je cherche une application style macro
Encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## moderno31 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
Il y a Automator pour ces processus et actions en mode orchestrateur d'exécution.


----------



## Hervel37 (19 Mai 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il y a Automator pour ces processus et actions en mode orchestrateur d'exécution.



Merci pour cette réponse
Mais après recherche, c est une appli Mac mais pas trouve dans AppStore


----------



## Nanardtetard (19 Mai 2020)

Automator est installé par défaut avec macOS. C’est un utilitaire Apple.


----------



## Hervel37 (19 Mai 2020)

Nanardtetard a dit:


> Automator est installé par défaut avec macOS. C’est un utilitaire Apple.


Mercis pour cette réponse, y a t il l équivalent sous iPhone ?


----------



## Nanardtetard (19 Mai 2020)

Hervel37 a dit:


> Mercis pour cette réponse, y a t il l équivalent sous iPhone ?



Non. Le plus proche serait l'application "Raccourcis" mais ce n'est pas aussi puissant qu'Automator.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

C'est ça, et les actions dans d'autres applications sont très réduites, surtout en dehors des applis Apple.


----------



## Hervel37 (24 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
Donc je ne peux donc pas, pour exemple, lancer l application Free et couper le wifi de l ordinateur de mon fils [emoji6] via une commande Siri ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Tu veux couper le WiFi de l'ordinateur de ton fils via Siri ?
Cherches-tu bien à faire ça via un iPhone ?


----------



## Hervel37 (24 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu veux couper le WiFi de l'ordinateur de ton fils via Siri ?
> Cherches-tu bien à faire ça via un iPhone ?


Oui ponctuellement au lieu de parcourir « toutes » les étapes de l appli


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Tu peux désactiver le WiFi de ton iPhone facilement, mais celui d'un autre ordi je ne sais pas.

Peut-être avec quelque chose du style du "exécuter le script avec ssh" ?
Si tu as un ordi (mac/pc) permettant la connexion à distance avec ssh. Il te suffira d'y avoir un script effectuant les actions de ton fois (appli free + wifi)


----------



## Imacmoi (5 Juin 2020)

Dans l’application Ma Livebox d’Orange il est possible de restreindre l’accès au WIFI d´un appareil connecté..de faire même un planning d’accès..mais je ne connais pas l’appli de Free..il doit certainement exister le même procédure..


----------

